# Transfers & rumours 2018



## smutchin (3 Jul 2017)

Getting the transfer season rolling early...

Viviani to quit Sky for UAE on 1st August - not happy about being left out of the Giro, apparently, but I'm sure there's more to it than that...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/report-viviani-to-quit-team-sky-for-uae-emirates-on-august-1/


----------



## smutchin (3 Jul 2017)

Also looks like Bryan Coquard is on the move...

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/amp.ti...-france-squad-contract-snub-337208?source=dam


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> Getting the transfer season rolling early...
> 
> Viviani to quit Sky for UAE on 1st August - not happy about being left out of the Giro, apparently, but I'm sure there's more to it than that...
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/report-viviani-to-quit-team-sky-for-uae-emirates-on-august-1/


Boo! I've liked him for a long while but going to UAE will result in that changing.


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> Also looks like Bryan Coquard is on the move...
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/amp.timeinc.net/cyclingweekly/news/racing/tour-de-france/bryan-coquard-omitted-direct-energie-tour-de-france-squad-contract-snub-337208?source=dam


I've always liked his surname!


----------



## mjr (3 Jul 2017)

Landa to Movistar, according to thecyclingpodcast.com Stage 1 report, 15m30s.


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> Also looks like Bryan Coquard is on the move...
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/amp.timeinc.net/cyclingweekly/news/racing/tour-de-france/bryan-coquard-omitted-direct-energie-tour-de-france-squad-contract-snub-337208?source=dam


I just read that Jerome Pineau is trying to put a team together and wants Coquard.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2017)

Sinkeldam to FDJ


----------



## SWSteve (3 Jul 2017)

Am I right in thinking that the points a rider earns can be used for both his old, and new teams - when it's being calculated?

It's being banded round that one team will **actually** drop out of the world tour for 2018, so there's bound be some cheques written this year


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Am I right in thinking that the points a rider earns can be used for both his old, and new teams - when it's being calculated?
> 
> It's being banded round that one team will **actually** drop out of the world tour for 2018, so there's bound be some cheques written this year


Ben Swift got £500k for essentially finishing 3rd in the MSR last year from Bahrain or UAE or wherever he went. I was under the impression that the new team got his WT points.


----------



## mjr (3 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> Ben Swift got £500k for essentially finishing 3rd in the MSR last year from Bahrain or UAE or wherever he went. I was under the impression that the new team got his WT points.


UAE.

The points may count for the new team's licence, but they still count for the old team for the season ranking.


----------



## lyn1 (4 Jul 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Am I right in thinking that the points a rider earns can be used for both his old, and new teams - when it's being calculated?
> 
> It's being banded round that one team will **actually** drop out of the world tour for 2018, so there's bound be some cheques written this year



They keep changing the rules so who knows. The teams who fear relegation could strengthen in the next few months to stay clear in 2018 or save their cash in case they are not in trouble. If they are, they could spend in late 2018 and use their new improved 2019 rota to count rather than their under performing 2018 rota,


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> Landa to Movistar, according to thecyclingpodcast.com Stage 1 report, 15m30s.


Twitter is now predicting Landa to UAE Team Emirates and Quintana to either Sky or Astana.
Astana more likely if any of it's true.


----------



## mjr (19 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> Twitter is now predicting Landa to UAE Team Emirates and Quintana to either Sky or Astana.
> Astana more likely if any of it's true.


I thought Aru was off to UAE but I forget where I heard that.


----------



## Disabledcyclist40 (19 Jul 2017)

ARU needs to move to a team with support around him for sure.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2017)

Rumour of Nieve to Orica


----------



## SWSteve (20 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Rumour of Nieve to Orica



A real support for the brothers Yates and Chavez


----------



## brommers (20 Jul 2017)

Wout Van Aert doesn't appear to be under contract for next year


----------



## SWSteve (21 Jul 2017)

brommers said:


> Wout Van Aert doesn't appear to be under contract for next year



Is he going for the road? I imagine he's ploughing himself into banks of sand right now, in preparation for the season


----------



## brommers (21 Jul 2017)

He' been doing a lot of road races recently:
http://www.procyclingstats.com/rider.php?id=168961


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2017)

Cort Nielsen rumoured to be off to Astana


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2017)

Belgian TV also muttering about Kristoff going to QS to replace The Beautiful Marcel, but Kristoff is also linked with UAE


----------



## brommers (24 Jul 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> A real support for the brothers Yates and Chavez


I didn't know that Yates and Chavez were brothers - they don't look alike


----------



## SWSteve (24 Jul 2017)

brommers said:


> I didn't know that Yates and Chavez were brothers - they don't look alike



Sorry, prime example of why an Oxford comma was needed, my mistake


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Sorry, prime example of why an Oxford comma was needed, my mistake


Why are you calling @brommers "my mistake"? Wouldn't "my good man" be kinder?


----------



## ruby123 (24 Jul 2017)

mjr said:


> I thought Aru was off to UAE but I forget where I heard that.


Landa will go to movistar


----------



## brommers (24 Jul 2017)

Marmion said:


> Belgian TV also muttering about Kristoff going to QS to replace The Beautiful Marcel, but Kristoff is also linked with UAE


Where's Kittel going then?


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2017)

brommers said:


> Where's Kittel going then?



I've heard Bora mentioned.


----------



## Elybazza61 (24 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> I've heard Bora mentioned.



Katusha has also been mentioned.


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2017)

It's getting as bad as the football these days.
It takes me half a season to remember who rides for who.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (24 Jul 2017)

ruby123 said:


> Landa will go to movistar



I thought he'd already signed.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> It's getting as bad as the football these days.



Indeed – especially with the multiple kits.


----------



## mjr (24 Jul 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I thought he'd already signed.


Who knows for sure? Nothing gets announced until next week. Does anyone know why that is? Is it to avoid annoying ASO by distracting from the tour?


----------



## brommers (24 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> It's getting as bad as the football these days.
> It takes me half a season to remember who rides for who.


It's even worse, when at the end of June, you've got all the national championships and all of a sudden riders are wearing different jerseys. It's particularly hard trying to pick out the sprint finishes and trying to remember who's wearing what.


----------



## brommers (24 Jul 2017)

Elybazza61 said:


> Katusha has also been mentioned.


Is that because he can get free shampoo for his Barnet?


----------



## brommers (24 Jul 2017)

There's talk of Louis Meintjes possibly going to Dimension Data.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2017)

brommers said:


> There's talk of Louis Meintjes possibly going to Dimension Data.


Again?


----------



## brommers (26 Jul 2017)

Jens Keukeleire has signed for Lotto-Soudal


----------



## SWSteve (26 Jul 2017)

Am I the only one hoping for some good, easy to identify kits next season? Quick Step and the Lottos are leading this idea so far. Wanty are also easy to spot courtesy of their bartape


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Am I the only one hoping for some good, easy to identify kits next season? Quick Step and the Lottos are leading this idea so far. Wanty are also easy to spot courtesy of their bartape


Aren't they dark blue, like Movistar and Orica? I need more than bartape! 
How about single colours like the Japanese keirin


----------



## brommers (27 Jul 2017)

Good young sprinter Chris Lawless to Cannondale?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jul 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Am I the only one hoping for some good, easy to identify kits next season?


You have revealed your true identity, Mr Kirby...


----------



## rich p (27 Jul 2017)

brommers said:


> Good young sprinter Chris Lawless to Cannondale?


Oh God, that's the end of him then!!!!


----------



## SWSteve (28 Jul 2017)

rich p said:


> Aren't they dark blue, like Movistar and Orica? I need more than bartape!
> How about single colours like the Japanese keirin



Wanty at least have a huge white box on the back, which makes it easier to spot than a sea of navy/black


----------



## smutchin (28 Jul 2017)

brommers said:


> Good young sprinter Chris Lawless to Cannondale?



Talking of Cannondale, they have a major new headline sponsor for next season - Oath, the organisation that owns Yahoo and Huffington Post, among a number of other media brands. So quite well off. Could be signing a few bigger names than Lawless.


----------



## HF2300 (29 Jul 2017)

smutchin said:


> Cannondale have a major new headline sponsor - Oath.



Cue lots of jokes about braking / breaking ...


----------



## brommers (29 Jul 2017)

Trentin signs for Orica


----------



## SWSteve (29 Jul 2017)

brommers said:


> Trentin signs for Orica



Orica seem to be filling their boots with riders at the moment


----------



## Strathlubnaig (30 Jul 2017)

Nieve leaves Sky and heads to Orica-Scott


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jul 2017)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Nieve leaves Sky and heads to Orica-Scott


As he said:



ItsSteveLovell said:


> Orica seem to be filling their boots with riders at the moment


----------



## brommers (30 Jul 2017)

NIEWIADOMA to CANYON-SRAM RACING


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2017)

Rumour that Oss is off to Bora


----------



## cisamcgu (31 Jul 2017)

brommers said:


> It's even worse, when at the end of June, you've got all the national championships and all of a sudden riders are wearing different jerseys. It's particularly hard trying to pick out the sprint finishes and trying to remember who's wearing what.



I'm always confused when riders wear the national championship jersey (confused as in I cannot work out who is who, not confused as to why they can wear them). Why can't they wear the team jersey and national championship shorts ? Much easier to identify teams, and the shorts would stand out easily , bit like Tim Brooke Taylor in the Goodies


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2017)

cisamcgu said:


> I'm always confused when riders wear the national championship jersey (confused as in I cannot work out who is who, not confused as to why they can wear them). Why can't they wear the team jersey and national championship shorts ? Much easier to identify teams, and the shorts would stand out easily , bit like Tim Brooke Taylor in the Goodies


"And there's the national champion proudly wearing his/her shorts..." doesn't have the same ring as "proudly wearing his/her national jersey"


----------



## mjr (31 Jul 2017)

cisamcgu said:


> the shorts would stand out easily


Only if it's been an exciting race.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2017)

cisamcgu said:


> I'm always confused when riders wear the national championship jersey (confused as in I cannot work out who is who, not confused as to why they can wear them). Why can't they wear the team jersey and national championship shorts ? Much easier to identify teams, and the shorts would stand out easily , bit like Tim Brooke Taylor in the Goodies


Confusion reigning supreme in today's stage of Tour of Poland, with the Polish national champion wearing national champion shorts rather than CCC orange shorts, and he was also wearing the blue jersey of "most active rider"...


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2017)

I remember an old Dennis the Menace strip in the Beano - probably late 70s or very early 80s - where he copied the stars of the Tour de France by putting on a different jumper to celebrate each act of mischief he performed. Only thing is, he didn't take off the previous jumper before putting on each new one, so he ended up wearing so many jumpers that he couldn't outrun his dad and got a slippering.

There's a lesson in there somewhere.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Rumour that Oss is off to Bora


Confirmed by Bora.

Peter Kennaugh also off to Bora.


----------



## smutchin (1 Aug 2017)

Interesting. Oss and Kennaugh could be useful support for Sagan in the classics - or even domestiques for a GC bid in the Tour...


----------



## SWSteve (1 Aug 2017)

smutchin said:


> Interesting. Oss and Kennaugh could be useful support for Sagan in the classics - or even domestiques for a GC bid in the Tour...



Sagan won't be winning any GTs until he loses some upper body muscle, his elbows are mighty powerful


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2017)

Clement Venturini, who won this year's 4 Days of Dunkirk (as well as the youth and points jerseys), is moving to AG2R from Cofidis


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2017)

Georg Preidler joins FDJ , going to join his Sunweb team mate Sinkeldam


----------



## brommers (1 Aug 2017)

You making these names up now Marmy?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> You making these names up now Marmy?


C'mon brommers, Sinkeldam is Dutch RR champion and Preidler, although fairly quiet this year (apart from winning Austrian TT championship), had excellent showings in the Giro and Tour last year.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2017)

Eddie Dunbar's move to Aqua Blue confirmed


----------



## HF2300 (1 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Eddie Dunbar's move to Aqua Blue confirmed



Gone from making the rider names up to making the team names up.

That's either a toothpaste or an air freshener, surely.


----------



## brommers (2 Aug 2017)

Bryan Coquard has signed for Vital Concept


----------



## SWSteve (2 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> Bryan Coquard has signed for Vital Concept



Not the other team? (The one which Fortunaeo sarted up afresh?)

edit: this is the new team - as leaked by TCP during le tour


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2017)

Fortuneo-Oscaro have signed Warren Barguil and Amaël Moinard, also due to announce more signings from WT teams...


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> Bryan Coquard has signed for Vital Concept



Not to be confused with Fortuneo-Oscaro, formerly known as Fortuneo-Vital Concept. This is a new Pro Conti team, iirc - or maybe it's an existing Pro Conti team that's getting a new sponsor. I can't remember the details.

ETA: cross-posted with @ItsSteveLovell - got distracted by a phone call midway through typing that.


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Fortuneo-Oscaro have signed Warren Barguil





He really is the new Tommy Voeckler, isn't he?


----------



## Crackle (2 Aug 2017)

smutchin said:


> He really is the new Tommy Voeckler, isn't he?


I thought I saw him stick his tongue out on the Tour too.


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2017)

Here you go, more info about the new Vital Concept team, which has Jerome Pineau behind it:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/pineau-to-establish-new-french-team-as-of-2018/


----------



## brommers (2 Aug 2017)

Just look at my 'source'  and it's gone mental today


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2017)

I was just browsing through the list of transfers on cyclingnews.com and my eye was caught by the news that United Healthcare's Dany Summerhill has been sacked. Had to look into this further and it turns out he was charged with firing a gun while out riding near Denver. This was back in May, apparently.



> According to the Denver Post, Summerhill told a deputy that he was having a bad day and “needed to vent.” Summerhill also reportedly told the officer he didn’t know he was in a residential area and that it was illegal to shoot at the hillside.


http://www.bicycling.com/culture/da...ng-gun-on-a-ride-leaves-unitedhealthcare-team


----------



## rich p (2 Aug 2017)

I often shoot a gun between my neighbours' houses.
Everyone has a right to vent, surely.


----------



## brommers (2 Aug 2017)

Gallopin to AG2R


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> Gallopin to AG2R


Holy crap, they are going to have some squad. Sky might be wary of them.


----------



## brommers (2 Aug 2017)

Castroviejo to Sky?


----------



## smutchin (2 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> Castroviejo to Sky?



I heard that rumour. Seems an odd one though - what will be his role there? Maybe they see him as a replacement for the ageing Kiryienka.


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Aug 2017)

http://road.cc/content/news/227076-...heads-home-brittany-fortuneo-oscaro-alexander
Sorry if someone has allready posted.Been busy with that horrible work thing !!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Aug 2017)

Alberto Bettiol off to BMC from Cannondale


----------



## Buddfox (3 Aug 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> http://road.cc/content/news/227076-...heads-home-brittany-fortuneo-oscaro-alexander
> Sorry if someone has allready posted.Been busy with that horrible work thing !!



It's quite a move...


----------



## SWSteve (10 Aug 2017)

Boz is leaving team evil to join Katusha


----------



## brommers (14 Aug 2017)

Jan Hirt has signed for Astana


----------



## brommers (15 Aug 2017)

Rumour - exciting sprint prospect Kristoffer Halvorsen to team Sky


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2017)

View: https://twitter.com/Movistar_Team/status/897440248950648832


----------



## SWSteve (15 Aug 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/Movistar_Team/status/897440248950648832




They've managed to Landa him then


----------



## SWSteve (15 Aug 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/Movistar_Team/status/897440248950648832




Cannot wait to see him blow Quintana apart next year COME ON


----------



## Adam4868 (15 Aug 2017)

id be suprised if he doesnt take top spot there.


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Cannot wait to see him blow Quintana apart next year COME ON


He really will, Quintana might possibly not have the most comfortble off season ever.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Aug 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> He really will, Quintana might possibly not have the most comfortble off season ever.



Exactly, it will be interesting to see how Unzue treats the situation, as I imagine the Iberians on the team may be closer to Landa than the already distant Quintana. Then again Unzue still feels the giro-tour double is possible


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Aug 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/Movistar_Team/status/897440248950648832



Mantana Postobon taxi for Nairo!?


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Exactly, it will be interesting to see how Unzue treats the situation, as I imagine the Iberians on the team may be closer to Landa than the already distant Quintana. Then again Unzue still feels the giro-tour double is possible


Quintana clearly doesn't and Landa would probably be more interested in a Tour Vuelta double first. In all honesty who would rather cycle up a snowy Italian mountain then a sunny Spanish one?


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Aug 2017)

I reckon a Giro Tour double is off the cards for a while now.


----------



## SWSteve (15 Aug 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> Quintana clearly doesn't and Landa would probably be more interested in a Tour Vuelta double first. In all honesty who would rather cycle up a snowy Italian mountain then a sunny Spanish one?



Not a single wet day at this year's giro


----------



## themosquitoking (15 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Not a single wet day at this year's giro


Can you tweet that to Trump as evidence of global warming please?


----------



## Shadow (16 Aug 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> View: https://twitter.com/Movistar_Team/status/897440248950648832



Not sure about his kit though...!!!


----------



## SWSteve (16 Aug 2017)

The most beautiful man in cycling is now at the Shampoo team


----------



## perplexed (16 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> The most beautiful man in cycling is now at the Shampoo team



No I'm not...


----------



## User169 (16 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> The most beautiful man in cycling is now at the Shampoo team



With Viviani taking his spot.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2017)

http://road.cc/content/news/227766-...cin-two-year-contract-elia-viviani-leaves-sky


----------



## SWSteve (16 Aug 2017)

Hair products you say?


View: https://twitter.com/marcelkittel/status/897832032390262784


----------



## SWSteve (16 Aug 2017)

DP said:


> With Viviani taking his spot.



Good. He is better than he scraps he's tossed at Sky


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Hair products you say?
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/marcelkittel/status/897832032390262784



Hair doping ?


----------



## rich p (16 Aug 2017)

I still haven't quite got used to the Aryan One not being at Giant...


----------



## smutchin (16 Aug 2017)

Kasia Niewiadoma is moving to Canyon-SRAM. 

Wonder what will happen to Vos now - she seems to be the only rider of any note left at WM3.


----------



## SWSteve (16 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> I still haven't quite got used to the Aryan One not being at Giant...


I'm with you, I feel the same with bling not being at Orica. He featured of TCP feminin this week, and I was confused as to why Liv and Orica were collaborating


----------



## brommers (17 Aug 2017)

David de la Cruz has joined Sky - good signing.


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> David de la Cruz has joined Sky - good signing.


And 
View: https://twitter.com/TeamSky/status/898099893025341440


----------



## Bollo (18 Aug 2017)

I suppose this counts as a transfer....

https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...anks-vladimir-putin-after-defecting-to-russia


----------



## smutchin (18 Aug 2017)

Bollo said:


> I suppose this counts as a transfer....
> 
> https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2...anks-vladimir-putin-after-defecting-to-russia



“I’m ready to race for Russia at the Tokyo 2020 Olympics, I am taking the drugs to continually raise the bar in my performances both at training and in racing and will continue to do so every step of the way in the lead up to and at the Games.” 

FTFH


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2017)

What a weird story.


----------



## mjr (18 Aug 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Hair doping ?


Yep:





(source)


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2017)

Dan Martin is off to UAE. It's a bloody merry-go-round.


----------



## Crackle (18 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Dan Martin is off to UAE. It's a bloody merry-go-round.


That looked on the cards from the moment Lefevre chose to support Kittel for the stage win and left Martin isolated. I suppose Lefevre doesn't have to worry about two big salaries now.


----------



## smutchin (18 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> That looked on the cards from the moment Lefevre chose to support Kittel for the stage win and left Martin isolated. I suppose Lefevre doesn't have to worry about two big salaries now.



Given that the whole squad is out of contract, he does have to worry about having enough riders to be able to put out a team next season.


----------



## brommers (18 Aug 2017)

Julien Vermote looks like a good signing for Dimension Data


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Aug 2017)

rich p said:


> Dan Martin is off to UAE. It's a bloody merry-go-round.


Booo hiss


----------



## MikeG (22 Aug 2017)

Has anyone spotted that Alex Dowsett is leaving Movistar for Katusha-Alpecin? What's his thinking behind that move?


----------



## mjr (22 Aug 2017)

MikeG said:


> Has anyone spotted that Alex Dowsett is leaving Movistar for Katusha-Alpecin? What's his thinking behind that move?


https://teamkatushaalpecin.com/news/alex-dowsett-katusha-alpecin says he wants to be Kittel's lead-out (is he not bringing his current train?) and there's a comment about staying on Canyon bikes (are Movistar switching bike sponsor?)


----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2017)

I think his time was up at Movistar. He hasn't produced many results and was probably lucky to get a renewal last time.


----------



## brommers (24 Aug 2017)

Scott Davies has signed for Dimension Data. Ian Stannard and Steve Cummings have signed extensions.


----------



## lyn1 (24 Aug 2017)

brommers said:


> *Scott Davies has signed for Dimension Data.* Ian Stannard and Steve Cummings have signed extensions.



That's a strange one. DDD are supposed to be "Africa's Team". They run their own Conti level development team with about a dozen African riders. If they are looking at neo pros that is where they should be recruiting. Not that neo pros are their priority. Given they are bottom of the table by some distance, they desperately need to sign guys who can throw in plenty of WT ranking points unless they plan to wait until 2019 in time for the introduction of relegation.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (26 Aug 2017)

Breaking news - Cannondale have released all staff (riders and backroom staff) from any contractual agreements for 2018 (i.e, told them to look for new teams/jobs) due to sponsorship concerns. Not due to lack of commitment from current sponsors but due to shortfall of additional money.


----------



## SWSteve (27 Aug 2017)

Marmion said:


> Breaking news - Cannondale have released all staff (riders and backroom staff) from any contractual agreements for 2018 (i.e, told them to look for new teams/jobs) due to sponsorship concerns. Not due to lack of commitment from current sponsors but due to shortfall of additional money.
> 
> View attachment 370133
> 
> View attachment 370134




Interesting as the Oath agreement may be cashless, just a new vehicle to earn other revenues


----------



## rich p (28 Aug 2017)

Sky have signed both Bernal and Sivakov. Bernal won the Tour de l@Avenir and Sivakov has won virtually everything else this season in the young riders calendar.
Slightly worrying that Sky is hoovering up the young talent. I hope they don't use them as cannon fodder for GC riders.


----------



## SWSteve (29 Aug 2017)

It appears Unibet were in deep talks with Vaughters but pulled out. Hence team possibly folding


----------



## mjr (30 Aug 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> It appears Unibet were in deep talks with Vaughters but pulled out. Hence team possibly folding


Firstly, are there any other sponsors who have killed two top level teams by pulling out? https://www.si.com/more-sports/2010/01/01/bc-cyclingunibet if you don't remember.

Secondly, do you think Vaughters was trying to recruit sponsors that would annoy ASO?


----------



## Adam4868 (30 Aug 2017)

I can't see them not getting 7million,sounds a lot writing it,but you'd think someone would step up with it.I felt they had some good results lately.In today's world of F1 and Football it almost seems like small change ! There's no way they will want to go second tier with the talent they have,probably lose other sponsors as well.


----------



## SWSteve (3 Sep 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> I can't see them not getting 7million,sounds a lot writing it,but you'd think someone would step up with it.I felt they had some good results lately.In* today's world of F1 and Football it almost seems like small change* ! There's no way they will want to go second tier with the talent they have,probably lose other sponsors as well.



Why do you think Team Sky have a budget much bigger than anyone else, it costs peanuts and gives them huge exposure


----------



## Adam4868 (3 Sep 2017)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Why do you think Team Sky have a budget much bigger than anyone else, it costs peanuts and gives them huge exposure


That's what I was implying,which seems to make cannondale a good deal.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2017)

Rumour - van Baarle to SKY

They are either getting their act together or going to wreck a lot of careers in the next year or so.


----------



## rich p (8 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> Rumour - van Baarle to SKY
> 
> They are either getting their act together or going to wreck a lot of careers in the next year or so.


Start a poll...
I know how you love an ellipsis...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> Start a poll...
> I know how you love an ellipsis...


Wot is an ellipsis?


----------



## rich p (9 Sep 2017)

Marmion said:


> Wot is an ellipsis?


It's an internet version of a llipsis


----------



## mjr (9 Sep 2017)

rich p said:


> It's an internet version of a llipsis


That's an illipsis. An ellipsis is merely electric powered and not necessarily online.


----------



## SWSteve (9 Sep 2017)

Brailsford said something along the lines of when developing talent, you have two choices

Pour money into a development team and have talent poached 
Work as a collective of professional outfits to share talent and expertise which develops riders. 
I would like to see the second, which would create riders into 2025 and beyond, not just 2019...

Also, fair play to sky for picking up more GT riders of the future, if you're aiming at winning all the stage races you need to find the riders with the heads for it, they're separated so slightly physically that the mental difference plays a huge part


----------



## brommers (11 Sep 2017)

Rising young American star Neilson Powless has signed for Lotto-Jumbo


----------



## brommers (12 Sep 2017)

New Movistar kit for 2018. I like it.


----------



## brommers (12 Sep 2017)

Alice Barnes is joining sister Hannah at Canyon-SRAM


----------



## brommers (13 Sep 2017)

James Knox from Wiggins to Quick Step Floors


----------



## brommers (15 Sep 2017)

Tom Pidcock has signed for Team Wiggins for 2018


----------



## brommers (18 Sep 2017)

Rumours were correct - Dylan van Baarle has signed for Sky.


----------



## BrumJim (20 Sep 2017)

Pure speculation but:
Team Wiggins, in a bit of a financial hot spot, realises that they can get more sponsorship if they take on Pidcock, but can't afford to sign Pidcock until they have the sponsorship sorted. In order to solve the chicken-and-egg problem, they declare that they have signed Pidcock, get the sponsorship, and then can afford to sign him.

However, Dad has not been brought on board, or is wary of such subterfuge, and refuses to play ball.


----------



## smutchin (2 Oct 2017)

Dan McLay has signed for EF Education First-Drapac, so we can now look forward to him mugging inept Frenchmen at World Tour level next season.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Oct 2017)

Tsgabu Grmay to Trek-Segafredo


----------



## brommers (6 Oct 2017)

Still a big list of riders without contracts next year
http://www.procyclingstats.com/teams.php?code=wt-riders-with-no-team-next-year


----------



## brommers (17 Oct 2017)

Fabio Aru has signed for UAE - TeamEmirates


----------



## mjr (26 Oct 2017)

Mike Woods, Simon Clarke, Lawson Craddock, Nate Brown, and Alex Howes renew with EF Drapac.

Matti Breschl, Sacha Modolo, Dan McLay and Mitch Docker new arrivals.

http://www.velonews.com/2017/10/new...-slipstream-to-bolster-classics-lineup_450861


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Oct 2017)

An Post Chain Reaction confirm that they will not be competing in 2018 due to failing to find money, but will continue to seek new partners for 2019. Hopefully the riders will get something sorted if they haven't already.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Nov 2017)

2018 Cannondale kit


----------



## roadrash (3 Nov 2017)

dimension data new kit..


----------



## themosquitoking (3 Nov 2017)

roadrash said:


> dimension data new kit..
> View attachment 381630


I like that.


----------



## mjr (3 Nov 2017)

Marmion said:


> 2018 Cannondale kit
> View attachment 381629


What, no argyle?


----------



## brommers (4 Nov 2017)

I like both of those new kits and the Movistar one


----------



## themosquitoking (4 Nov 2017)

brommers said:


> I like both of those new kits and the Movistar one


You can't say that without photographic evidence.


----------



## brommers (4 Nov 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> You can't say that without photographic evidence.


Evidence of what?


----------



## roadrash (4 Nov 2017)

themosquitoking said:


> I like that.



so do I it looks very low cut at the neck,the top looks almost as if there isn't much to it at all,it looks really cool (as in not hot , I don't mean cool in a trendy way)


----------



## HF2300 (4 Nov 2017)

brommers said:


> Evidence of what?



Evidence of whether you like them. Photo of you with all three kits, a big cheesy grin and an empty wallet.


----------



## roadrash (4 Nov 2017)

you too can have the peter sagan sunglasses look for £180..
http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/product-news/get-peter-sagan-look-100-speedtrap-sunglasses-357485


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Nov 2017)

White is the new black in the peloton


----------



## Adam4868 (9 Nov 2017)

Marmion said:


> White is the new black in the peloton
> View attachment 382436


Ive often tried that looking into the distance pose.....never with success.


----------



## roadrash (9 Nov 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Ive often tried that looking into the distance pose.....never with success.



mrs roadrash often says I'm sat staring into space, ......or is that not quite the same


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Nov 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Ive often tried that looking into the distance pose.....never with success.



Your'e obviously not Pro enough

Like me also


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Nov 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Ive often tried that looking into the distance pose.....never with success.


Start with holding your hand flat above your eyes. It helps with perspective.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Nov 2017)

The Armee de Terre team are no more


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Nov 2017)

Marmion said:


> White is the new black in the peloton


Yet more evidence, with Sky also going white:


----------



## mjr (27 Nov 2017)

Marmion said:


> Yet more evidence, with Sky also going white:
> 
> View attachment 384919


Doesn't look the whitest white somehow, does it? A bit dull and tarnished.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Dec 2017)

AG2R kit for 2018


----------



## Adam4868 (5 Dec 2017)

I like it,looks figure hugging !


----------



## themosquitoking (5 Dec 2017)

Way better then the last couple of years.


----------



## rich p (5 Dec 2017)

I like it. At least it's distinctive.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Dec 2017)

Bora have gone for the minty look


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Dec 2017)

'G' thinking of moving when contract expires

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/wales/42282670


----------



## Adam4868 (11 Dec 2017)

View: https://twitter.com/nedboulting/status/940133566448619520


----------



## mjr (20 Dec 2017)

Robin Carpenter explains his sideways move to Rally cycling, blames 30 fewer World Tour rides http://www.velonews.com/2017/12/news/robin-carpenter-rallies-for-new-challenges-in-europe_452996


----------



## smutchin (20 Dec 2017)

Even more obscure than Robin Carpenter...



smutchin said:


> One of the favourites in the race [SE junior champs] was a lad from our club, Ollie Robinson, who has been making a bit of a name for himself lately - came 3rd in the nationals a couple of months ago and has since won two junior races in Belgium. He's stepping up to U23 next season, which will be a real test of his potential.



Just heard that Ollie has signed for Team Wiggins next season. Woo!

Guess that means he'll be riding alongside Tom Pidcock, whose signing for Team Wiggins has also been officially confirmed today (they're the same age - Ollie is older than Tom by a few months).

http://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/latest-news/tom-pidcock-signs-team-wiggins-2018-363944


----------



## mjr (21 Dec 2017)

If you've not seen it yet, find the clip of Tom Pidcock's tour series winning bike change. It only took him a jiffy!

ETA 2 minutes into

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_cPROvEN-kA


Astana newcomers: Omar Fraile, Yevgeniy Gidich (Kazakhstan), Jan Hirt (Czech Republic), Hugo Houle (Canada), Davide Villella (Italy), and Magnus Cort Nielsen (Denmark). http://www.velonews.com/2017/12/news/astana-remembers-scarponi-welcomes-six-new-riders-2018_453060


----------



## smutchin (21 Dec 2017)

mjr said:


> If you've not seen it yet, find the clip of Tom Pidcock's tour series winning bike change. It only took him a jiffy!



And that, kids, is why any aspiring young pro should spend their winter in Belgium riding cyclocross.


----------



## brommers (24 Dec 2017)

All the 2018 team colours


----------



## Adam4868 (24 Dec 2017)

brommers said:


> All the 2018 team colours
> 
> View attachment 388343


Not that much different..except maybe sky have gone from menacing black to pure snow white ?


----------



## mjr (24 Dec 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Not that much different..except maybe sky have gone from menacing black to pure snow white ?


And movie star are the negative sky. Still too much red, black and white, now joined by too much light blue. Credit to education first for picking something different... go on the cherries!


----------



## LarryDuff (24 Dec 2017)

Alpecin have gone all West Ham.


----------



## brommers (24 Dec 2017)

LarryDuff said:


> Alpecin have gone all West Ham.


Or Burnley, Aston Villa, Scunthorpe


----------



## brommers (7 Jan 2018)

I see that Sarah Storey has her own team now - Storey Racing


----------



## booze and cake (7 Jan 2018)

She's missed a trick there, should have called it Racing-Hi-Storey


----------



## BalkanExpress (7 Jan 2018)

brommers said:


> I see that Sarah Storey has her own team now - Storey Racing



Any of her family involved?

If so, they could call the team “Multi-Storey Racing”


----------



## smutchin (22 Jan 2018)

Not a transfer as such, but not worth starting a new thread for either:

Wilier-Triestina have announced the name of their new kit supplier for 2018...

Pissei

No, seriously.


----------



## Adam4868 (22 Jan 2018)

Pissei-Willier ? Tut schoolboy humour.


----------



## brommers (22 Jan 2018)

They change their name about every 3 months


----------



## brommers (1 Feb 2018)

Who came first Arsenal or Movistar?


----------



## brommers (8 Feb 2018)

Daniel Teklehaimanot has joined Cofidis


----------



## bpsmith (8 Feb 2018)

Shocking state of affairs where he has only just managed to find a contract. Quality rider.


----------



## lyn1 (8 Feb 2018)

bpsmith said:


> Shocking state of affairs where he has only just managed to find a contract. Quality rider.



Maybe the current environment has changed priorities for some teams. With the introduction of relegation and a move from only 5 riders to all riders counting towards World Tour points totals, then a few days publicity in a spotty jersey doesn't cut it. Daniel only scored 5 ranking points all season and they came on the final day for 43rd place in a weak field at Guangxi. He was one of the poorest contributors for the team, despite being one of the higher paid riders. He did lose some racing through injury, although still had 43 race days at World Tour level. If you ignore the low level African races, he has only won 1 race in the last 6 years...a third tier one day event in 2013. With team sizes reducing significantly, teams appear to be more selective.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Feb 2018)

lyn1 said:


> Maybe the current environment has changed priorities for some teams. With the introduction of relegation and a move from only 5 riders to all riders counting towards World Tour points totals, then a few days publicity in a spotty jersey doesn't cut it. Daniel only scored 5 ranking points all season and they came on the final day for 43rd place in a weak field at Guangxi. He was one of the poorest contributors for the team, despite being one of the higher paid riders. He did loose some racing through injury, although still had 43 race days at World Tour level. If you ignore the low level African races, he has only won 1 race in the last 6 years...a third tier one day event in 2013. With team sizes reducing significantly, teams appear to be more selective.


All heading in the right direction...


----------



## bpsmith (9 Feb 2018)

lyn1 said:


> Maybe the current environment has changed priorities for some teams. With the introduction of relegation and a move from only 5 riders to all riders counting towards World Tour points totals, then a few days publicity in a spotty jersey doesn't cut it. Daniel only scored 5 ranking points all season and they came on the final day for 43rd place in a weak field at Guangxi. He was one of the poorest contributors for the team, despite being one of the higher paid riders. He did lose some racing through injury, although still had 43 race days at World Tour level. If you ignore the low level African races, he has only won 1 race in the last 6 years...a third tier one day event in 2013. With team sizes reducing significantly, teams appear to be more selective.


That’s a pretty convincing argument in fairness. I didn’t realise that he was the lowest ranked rider of 2017.


----------



## rich p (10 Feb 2018)

lyn1 said:


> With the introduction of relegation


Is this going to happen? I can't see any/many pro conti teams wanting to step up to World Tour status.
Unless it's just a one off relegation to get the number of WT teams down to 17?


----------



## lyn1 (10 Feb 2018)

rich p said:


> Is this going to happen? I can't see any/many pro conti teams wanting to step up to World Tour status.
> Unless it's just a one off relegation to get the number of WT teams down to 17?



Who knows? The last I heard was they wanted it down to 16 and 2019 was mentioned, but unclear whether that meant to start 2019 or based on 2019 results.


----------



## mjr (28 Mar 2018)

lyn1 said:


> Maybe the current environment has changed priorities for some teams. With the introduction of relegation and a move from only 5 riders to all riders counting towards World Tour points totals, then a few days publicity in a spotty jersey doesn't cut it. Daniel only scored 5 ranking points all season and they came on the final day for 43rd place in a weak field at Guangxi. He was one of the poorest contributors for the team, despite being one of the higher paid riders. He did lose some racing through injury, although still had 43 race days at World Tour level. If you ignore the low level African races, he has only won 1 race in the last 6 years...a third tier one day event in 2013. With team sizes reducing significantly, teams appear to be more selective.


Many managers seem unhappy about smaller teams http://www.velonews.com/2018/03/news/insiders-say-smaller-isnt-better-for-classics-peloton_461313


----------

